# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  كيف تساعدين ابنكِ على تجاوز سن المراهقة

## مديحة يسرى

ببلوغ إبنكِ أعتاب سن المراهقة، تريدين كأم أن تكوني صديقه له لتسانديه و تساعديه في تخطي هذه المرحلة التي قد تكون حرجة في بعض الأحيان. لكن قبل أن تصري عليه و تعطيه نصاءح شتى، يجب أن تدركي متطلبات و أهمية هذه الفترة من حياته.


فترة المراهقة من أهم المحطات في حياة ابنك أو ابنتك  لأن تتكون شخصية الفرد في هذه الفترة. لذا يجب على الآباء أخذها بحمل الجد و تعلم أساسيات التعامل مع أبنائهم تبعاً لمتطلبات هذه المرحلة الانتقالية. يمكنهم سواءً  أن يأخذوا المشورة من ذوي الاختصاص من مساعدين اجتماعيين و أطباء نفسيين و ربما من بعض الأهل و الأقارب الذين سبق لهم و عاشوا التجربة بنجاح مع أولادهم. تربية الأبناء تتحمل فيها الأم قدر أكبر من المسؤولية، لذا ستجدين في ما يلي مجموعة من النصائح لمساعدتكِ على مواكبة ابنكِ المراهق.




الحوار لاكتشاف شخصية ابنكِ المراهق


معظم المحادثات بين الآباء و أبنائهم المراهقين يمكن أن تقتصر على الإنجازات و الجداول الزمنية و الأعمال المنزلية و الواجبات المدرسة. لكن عليكِ، كأم، ألا تقتصري حديثكِ مع ابنكِ المراهق عن ذلك. قومي بسؤاله عن مجريات يومه و عن أصدقائه، لكي تخلقي معه انسجاماً و تتعرفي أكثر على أحلامه و طموحاته و كل ما يشغل باله. 


امنحي ابنك مساحته الشخصية


امنحي ابنكِ المراهق مساحته الشخصية، فطبيعة هذه المرحلة هي الرغبة في الاستقلال، لكن أيضاً قومي بمراقبة التغيرات  الخطرة التي تطرأ على سلوكه. هل أصبح يحب العزلة؟ أو يقضي معظم وقته خارجاً؟... إذا لاحظتِ تغيرات في تصرفات ابنكِ قومي بالاستفسار لكن بشكل غير مباشر حتى لا تثيري الشكوك. لا تترددي بنصحه برفق لأن المراهقين يميلون للعند في هذه المرحلة.




تجنبي الغضب في مواجهة الأزمات الطارئة


يميل أغلب الأباء إلى معاقبة أبناهم مع أول تصرف خاطئ يصدر عنهم، لكن بدلاً من ذلك حاولي التصرف بذكاء. إذا كان ابنكِ يقوم بأشياء مثل إيذاء الذات، أو الغياب عن المدرسة، قومي بالتعامل معه بهدوء و حاولي الاستفسار منه عن سبب قيامه بذلك. مثلاً يمكنك أن نقولي له: "يبدو أنك تواجه مشكلة" أو "أنا هنا للمساعدة، قل لي ما يحدث معكَ". فقد أثبتت العديد من الأبحاث التربوية أن الرفق و اللين مع المراهق يأتي بثمار جيدة و استجابة أعلى للنصح مقارنة بالتعنيف و العقاب القاسي.




لا تترددي في استشارة الأخصائيين


إذا كنت قلقة حول تصرفات ابنكِ المراهق، قومي بالتحدث مع الأخصائي الإجتماعي بالمدرسة، فقد يمكنه أن يساعدك. إذا أحسست أن ولدك بحاجة لمساعدة طبية، لا يمكنك أن تستبدليها بنصائخك الخاصة، استشيري طبيب نفسي مختص. فمن الأفضل الحصول على مساعدة في وقتٍ مبكر و ليس بعد تفاقم المشكلة.




تحدثي مع ابنكِ المراهق عن التغييرات التي تحدث له


من أهم الخطوات التي يجب القيام بها هي إعلام طفلكِ بشكل مفصل سواء كان ذكراً أو أنثى عن التغييرات التي ستحدث له و هو على أعتاب مرحلة المراهقة. كوني مصدر معلوماته الأول عن التغييرات النفسية و الجسمانية التي ستحدث له. يجب عليكِ أخذ الوقت الكافي للإجابة عن كامل تساؤلاته. هذه المرحلة تهييئية و تساهم في توطيد العلاقة بينكما كما تجعله قادر على اللجوء لكِ في حال اعترضته أدنى مشكلة في المستقبل.
قومي بمكافأته و بالثناء على سلوكه الجيد


بدلاً من التركيز على أخطاء و هفوات ابنكِ المراهق، قومي بالثناء عليه و مكافأته عند قيامه بالتصرفات الصحيحة. المكافأة و الثناء تعود بنتائج حسنة تعزز من الطاقة الايجابية للمراهق، بل و سيحاول دائماً إبراز السلوك و التصرف الصحيح لتلقى الثناء و هذا ما سيحسن علاقتكِ بابنكِ كثيراً.




المراهق لم يعد طفلاً صغيراً


يرغب المراهقين أن يكونوا مستقلين و أن يعتمدوا على أنفسهم بالانفصال عن آبائهم. فالمراهق أصبح يرى نفسه شاباً أو امرأة. لم يعد طفلاً بعد الآن. في المقابل حاولي قدر الإمكان احترام رغبته هذه و تشجيعه على أن يتكل على نفسه بإظهار مدى فخركِ به. بتصرفكِ هذا تعززين ثقته بنفسه، فلا تحاولي أبداً التقليل من شأنه. هذا سيجعل منه شخصاً عدوانياً.

ممارسة أسلوب حياة صحي


كأم يجب عليكِ الحرص على أسلوب حياة صحي لابنكِ المراهق بإدخال أنشطة مفيدة في برنامجه اليومي. مثلاً يمكنك أن  تحثيه على ممارسة الرياضة، فهي تحسن صحته النفسية و الجسدية بشكلٍ كبير، خاصةً في هذه المرحلة الحرجة. ممارسة الرياضة تساعده أيضاً في أن يتعرف على أصدقاء جدد من عمره و أن يتعود على نمط حياة صحي.

----------


## لطيفة الشمرى

جمييييييييل جدا..شكرا لك

----------


## islam mamdouh

جميل جدا هذا الكلام رائع حبيبي

----------


## islam mamdouh

جميل جدا هذا الكلام رائع

----------


## رنيم حمدي

جمييييييييل جدا..شكرا لك

----------

